# Confirmation Pics of Jubilee



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here's the confirmation pics I promised you guys. Let me know what you think! (BTW, I'm not that great at taking confirmation shots so this was the best I could do. Plus, I couldn't for the life of me get her to square up perfectly! Arg. Lol).




























Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not any good at confo critique! But I'll say one thing: she's built evenly, not uphill or downhill. That's all I know about. She's soooo pretty! Thoroughbred, right?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Yes, TB through and through!  And thanks.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She is so cute- I love tbs!  Looks really sweet.
She looks like she has plenty of muscle, too.  Looks like a tiny bit downhill & cow-hocked maybe? But I don't really have much else to say...hehe she doesn't have too many flaws.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Man that horse has LEGS! They're long. Her pasterns are long too, but have a nice slope to them. Her withers tie in nicely with her back too.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> She is so cute- I love tbs!  Looks really sweet.
> She looks like she has plenty of muscle, too.  Looks like a tiny bit downhill & cow-hocked maybe? But I don't really have much else to say...hehe she doesn't have too many flaws.


Poptart - why do you think maybe she might be cow-hocked? I think it's just the way she's standing.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it's just the way she's standing cause I only see cow-hocks in 1 picture...it's where the hocks kinda curve inward
her pasterns are pretty long 
In one pic sue appears uphill in another she appears downhill so I don't know if she's either or if she's all equal.


She has nice slowing shoulders and that face is to die for!! She's a beautiful looking lady!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I think it's just the way she's standing.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

aww... she is adorable!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!

I do have a question though, because I am kind of clueless when it comes to conformation, haha. What do you mean by uphill and downhill? Like her hindquarters?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Downhill- the horse's hindquarters/croup appear to be higher than the withers. 

Uphill- the opposite!  The withers are higher than the croup.

Your horse looks even though- which is good.  I think it was just that picture.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

she's a really pretty tb the only thing that bothers me is that she does have longish pasterns , which is giving me the impresion that she's a "little" far back on them. other then tha she does come to geather really nicley


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> she's a really pretty tb the only thing that bothers me is that she does have longish pasterns , which is giving me the impresion that she's a "little" far back on them. other then tha she does come to geather really nicley


Does this affect riding at all?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like her head. Very pretty


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I really like her head. Very pretty


Thank you! Yes, she has a sweet face.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Here's What I see:
-Short thick neck but very well muscled.
-Camped under and sickle hocked.
-Long Pastern although I hear that makes for a smoother ride.
-Front heavy.
-Nice sweet eyes and cute dishy head.
-She could use work on her bum, I hear (if you ride) backing up up the hill can build up the rear very nicely.
-I think for how bulky her body is her bone structure if a bit light.
-I love her color, pretty bay.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

nice legs..yes, long pasterns.and also she has a dished face it looks like.idk though


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

Long pasterns are fine if they are upright and the hocks are good, which they are (but I bet she is a bit sickle hocked in the back). Short necks are better than long necks, aids in bending properly at the pole and is good for a sport horse. I do not think this horse is camped under, it appears to be the way she is standing. I was actually surprised because horses with long pasterns and somewhat high hocks are usually camped under, but she has a very correct english type shoulder and straight knees, so that probably contributes to why she is correct. For a thoroughbred, I agree that she needs more muscle in the hind end. Lots of trotting, hills, and interval work will fix that right up. Nice looking horse!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

laceyf53 said:


> Long pasterns are fine if they are upright and the hocks are good, which they are (but I bet she is a bit sickle hocked in the back). Short necks are better than long necks, aids in bending properly at the pole and is good for a sport horse. I do not think this horse is camped under, it appears to be the way she is standing. I was actually surprised because horses with long pasterns and somewhat high hocks are usually camped under, but she has a very correct english type shoulder and straight knees, so that probably contributes to why she is correct. For a thoroughbred, I agree that she needs more muscle in the hind end. Lots of trotting, hills, and interval work will fix that right up. Nice looking horse!


Lacey, thanks! Yes, she does need muscling in the hind end and I'm currently working on that.  

Thank you everyone for your detailed responses. They were helpful.


----------

